# what goes in Playroom for 1 yr old?



## Arts Therapist (Jun 26, 2006)

hi,
i can envision my son's playroom when he is 2.5-3 and older with a playstand, art center, etc. BUT
what should a crawling 1 year old have in a playroom?

some suggestions have been the following...PLEASE share any ideas.









puppet theater/area
nature table
playsilks
reading area
waldorf dolls
building area/blocks


----------



## J's Mama (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't even know about the idea of a "playroom". Our living room is where most of the "toys" are but my DS (13mos today!) is usually much more interested in the real and random stuff found around the apartment! Not to mention that he has to MOVE to get there which is half the fun! The books are really the only attraction for him in the livingroom now. So, is this an extra room you have or do you feel he needs a playroom?


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm all about the art table. I've been wanting one for my dd for at least 6 months. You can do art starting around 1 for sure. Puzzles, like the Melissa and Doug ones with big handles, are great too.


----------



## earthcore (Feb 24, 2003)

How about tunnel to crawl through? If you have a large rug you're not using, you could roll it up, soft side out to make an obstacle to crawl/climb over. Some kind of cart to push is usually a big hit.


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

.


----------



## princesspennie (Jul 26, 2005)

When my son was 1 we had a 1 BR apt. so thr LR was the play room.
Here are somethings I did that were fairly inexpensive as well as fun for my LO.
Big card board box filled with those balls you buy for ball pits. He loved to sit in that and jump and move around in the balls and throw them.

Unbreakable mirrors for LO to see him self at floor level.

Different size floor pillows for him to crawl on, next to or over.

Soft blocks to push over.

Any toys that make crunchy or crumble types of sounds, things that shake, and make noises and bell sounds.

Soft sided books or books that will withstand them being put in his mouth.

Toys or things he can push.

Quote:

puppet theater/area
nature table
playsilks
reading area
waldorf dolls
building area/blocks
These are great ides, out of all of them my 21 month old would unintentionaly destroy all but the playsilks at his age.
He just has a toddler size wood table and chair, a train/activity table for his cars/ and a climber and books and blocks in his room.
Everyting else I have put away and rotate throughout the day..

Not to say we dont do puppets and look at nature and read and play blocks, I just do not have sperate areas for all the stuff yet, because he has a attention span of maybe 5 minutes for each activity at this point so I spend my day bringin out different toys and activities as needed. Much easier to keep things together and intact this way.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

too much to explain. lol here is ours....

http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...t=dcdvc003.jpg


----------



## JessSC (Jan 26, 2007)

push toys
wooden handled puzzels
blocks
duplo leggos (maybe a table with a leggo board?)

and my kids both LOVED fisher price Little People at that age. Actually, they still do!


----------



## Arts Therapist (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone - some great ideas!

i think i got hung up on that a 1 yr play area should be different than a 2 yr old one. maybe a little but not a HUGE difference.

love the ideas of tunnels and push/pull toys.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arts Therapist* 
Thanks everyone - some great ideas!

i think i got hung up on that a 1 yr play area should be different than a 2 yr old one. maybe a little but not a HUGE difference.

love the ideas of tunnels and push/pull toys.

You're right there is not a huge difference.
Just think of the categories that you'd like for when their two and modify for the age.
Here are some ideas....
Playsilks/Dress-up Box-my kiddos loved hats at that age as well as smaller playsilks

Reading Corner with Pillows- board books if tearing pages are an issue

Blocks-wooden or duplos-the duplos are good if throwing or hitting may be an issue since they are light

Art- depends on your child-I've had one who would happily scribble away at that age and use finger paint. I had another that still ate everything and was not interested.

Large Motor: Push-toys, Balls of various sizes, Rocking horse

Small Motor: Puzzles with knobs or larger pieces, shape sorter

Pretend Play-dolls, kitchen etc. He may not be interested in this till he's older.

Music-shakers, bells, rythym sticks

Hope that helps you some.
Pam


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I think the biggest thing for us, no matter what the age is a big open versatile space- space to dance to music with instruments and streamers, place to keep the huge dishwasher or TV box for a couple of weeks (or months) as they explore it/transform it into a bunch of different things- puppet theater, fire station, peekaboo, etc. Space to pull out the collapsible tunnels and houses. At that age, they loved the large cardboard blocks too. We also snagged some durable cardboard tubes (kind oflike thick, durable gift wrap cardboard tubes, but slightly larger) that are still being used by my 7 year old. Through the years, they were used for rolling smaller balls, strings of beads, little people through, then the matchbox cars, and these days, he tries to balance on them while standing. I think they were from a fabric bolts or something like that.

What else? we also did bowling a lot. For awhile we just bowled stacked red plastic party drinking cups, then 2 Liter soda bottles. Eventually we got a plastic bowling set at a yardsale.

We like space. Versatile space. Just remember to get in the habit of rotating things in and out.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Our living room is our play room, and some of the things we have that my kids love (DS is 4.5, DD is 22 months):

Kid sized table and chairs
Kid rocking chair
Baby dolls and doll bed/stroller
Rocking horse (DD LOVES hers!)
A few wooden puzzles with large pieces
Dollhouse with a few figures (DD has the Fisher Price Little People one)
Some cars, trucks, buses, trains or other vehicles to push around
Bead chaser/rollercoaster thing (big hit with both of my kids!)
Train table (can be used for blocks, trains and hot wheels cars later)


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

My son at that age liked to have his own little chair an a little couch in the corner, we put some books nearby and he'd sit there and "read"







We got him one of those couches that converts into a tiny bed (the ones that usually have a character like Dora or superman or something for around $30 at toys r us)-which is now where he does gymanstics as an older toddler









Baskets, cups, things to stack and put things in-at one point I think he had his own tupperware set.

Photoalbum of friends and family

ditto on the little people toys-he still likes those too, he makes them kiss







: and he feeds them


----------

